# Weed Eater GHT220 hedge trimmer will not start



## DukeT (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Weed Eater 22" Excalibur GHT220 (21 cc) hedge trimmer. It has no more than 6 hours on it (I only used it 4-5 times – a couple times per year before it failed). Ran fine at first but there is no connection from starter pulley assembly to engine. In other words, I can pull starter rope as many times as I care to, but there is no contact to the engine (flywheel) to start it. 

I have been told that they shipped some of this model with wrong starter dogs. This thing has been sitting on a shelf for several years as I took it to local service company (obtained from their site) and they wanted way too much to even look at it. I am not going to throw good money after bad money to fix a problem device with so little time on it. 

I have done all of the tests (removed plug, pulled rope - piston does not move - ever) and contacted Weed Eater through their site numerous times - never even got a response. It appears to me that the starter dogs are the problem – in that they are not making contact with the flywheel.

Any suggestions before I throw this POC in the trash - I am going to need a trimmer this spring.

Is there any source where one can obtain parts - if my suspicions are correct?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It's unlikely, but the spring loaded dogs might be stuck open.
here's IPL:

http://72.3.225.179/manuals/87473.pdf


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be as glenjudy said, or the flywheel is loose or the pulley is damaged. Easy to find out. Turn it upside down and remove 4 screws to take the engine off the gearbox. Remove the flywheel using the arrow on it as a guide. Then remove 5 screws to take off the recoil. That is a $200+ dollar hedge trimmer, no use throwing it away if it will cost $30 or less to fix.


----------

